# HELP Rear wheel bearing torque specs?



## 604240sx (Mar 4, 2005)

I need help with changing the rear wheel bearing in my 89 240sx. I'm not sure of the torque specs or any things that could make this more challenging because of the rear wheel drive. I'm sure it will be more complicated and I was just wondering if someone could tell me what problems I could run into. Also what tools will I need to do the job properly, and what could I rig up instead if I need to? THANX


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

604240sx said:


> I need help with changing the rear wheel bearing in my 89 240sx. I'm not sure of the torque specs or any things that could make this more challenging because of the rear wheel drive. I'm sure it will be more complicated and I was just wondering if someone could tell me what problems I could run into. Also what tools will I need to do the job properly, and what could I rig up instead if I need to? THANX


You shouldn't need anything special, just some sockets for the Brake Caliper.
A Large Socket for the wheel bearing nut.
I don't know what the torque specs are, but you could check the torque on the nut before you remove it! :thumbup:.
You're gonna need a bearing press, if you don't have one local Brake repair shops can remove the old bearing and put in the new one for about 10 or 15 $!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

604240sx said:


> I need help with changing the rear wheel bearing in my 89 240sx. I'm not sure of the torque specs or any things that could make this more challenging because of the rear wheel drive. I'm sure it will be more complicated and I was just wondering if someone could tell me what problems I could run into. Also what tools will I need to do the job properly, and what could I rig up instead if I need to? THANX


Here's a picture of the rear hub assembly that should help you.


----------



## 604240sx (Mar 4, 2005)

*size of wheel bearing lock nut?*

Thanks for the picture. I was wondering if anyone could tell me the size of the wheel bearing lock nut.


----------

